# d-link wireless router - no install disk - help



## tecklacky (Mar 5, 2012)

i have all the stuff needed to 'connect' the wireless but don't have the original disk. i have looked up for free download of d-link 802.11g/2.4GHz and found one (apparently it has been out of production!) but the computer keeps rejecting it, i guess and now have difficulty re installing the program i have downloaded into alzip on a portable hardrive - seagate. it will not let me reinstall even after having removed any and all d-link files on the computer. ??? anyone have a copy or know where to download the files. i went into the d-link site and that is where i got the message it was no longer in production!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you don't need to install anything to access and configure the router.

you put the gateway ip into a browser and hit enter.
you are presented with the routers logon page.
you put in the account and passwork
walla you are logged into the router and are ready to configure it.


----------



## tecklacky (Mar 5, 2012)

hi, thank you for your reply but i'm not that teck capable :huh: i don't know what the ip address is and account number and password. all the info i have is on the underside of the router. i see a P/N and a S/N with number and i see M AC ID with numbers and letter. am i close? :banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You identify your routers brand and model
you go to the manufacturers web site
you download the user manual for the router
you read it so you understand what and how to configure it.

as covered in the manual you connected wired to the router.
The manual will walk you thru the rest.


----------



## tecklacky (Mar 5, 2012)

i got to the dlink page and got to the configure point / authentication required box but i don't know the username? i'm the account user for the admin but that doesn't work. this router was installed on a different computer light years ago - can that be the problem.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try the default dlink username and password . . it should be in the manual


----------



## tecklacky (Mar 5, 2012)

i think i got it  i have to go downstairs to the other computer and check it out. thanks for being patient with me - mom of 4 under 5


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

No problem . . we are glad to help


----------



## tecklacky (Mar 5, 2012)

i got to the manual from the dlink site on the main computer that has direct internet connection through the dlink router but not able to get the connection downstairs that has the usb dlink connector. i had it a few days back and i played around with it trying to set up the possibility of sharing the info from/to each computer and lost the connection and can't find the wireless connection on the downstairs computer. i go by just looking through areas on the computer and 'trying' - trial by error. i'm a little more knowledgeable than the average finger pecker but not familiar with the teck words. :banghead::angry::facepalm:
what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Post a screenshot of device manager on the downstairs pc . . see the link in my signature for how


----------

